
This Trello client for Roku make your TV into a Kanban board - lvcabral
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZgvlpjLcyA
======
amclennon
Not a fan of the product demo with random background music format, but seems
useful.

~~~
lvcabral
Noted, thanks.

I will make a shorter video with explanations of the features.

